# framing exterior wall to sloped roof



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

FerFuksAche.



thebrin said:


> Quick question,
> 
> Is it required to have a top plate when installing studs in line with a sloped ceiling (rafters)? or can I toenail studs directly to rafter?
> 
> Thanks



I think he wants to put a partition wall in a room with a cathedral ceiling.

If this is what you're talking about, then no, that's a hack-ass, chicken-fart, 2-bit way to frame. 

If you have no permits, no inspections, you're doing this in your Mom's attic, and you have no pride in your work, you "can" do anything you want. :blink: I suppose.



Delta


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Or if you are trying to get the OP to ask a question that can be understood which I think I did in my first response.
> 
> Andy.


Yup, then he ran off...


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

For you guys that don't use a top plate - I've always thought that method would lead to fire stop issues... Am I wrong?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Pretty sure most everyone on this forum would plate that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------

